# No armour?



## Nosbunny (Jan 21, 2010)

Anyone else dealing with the problem of the lack of armour thyroid medicine? ive even searched for nature- throid and westroid and called the manufactuerer and they are saying its out everywhere? with none for up to 3 months what else can be used? i had extreme reactions to the synthetics anyone else dealing with this shortage? im so afraid my hair is going to fall out without my medication.:confused0033:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Nosbunny said:


> Anyone else dealing with the problem of the lack of armour thyroid medicine? ive even searched for nature- throid and westroid and called the manufactuerer and they are saying its out everywhere? with none for up to 3 months what else can be used? i had extreme reactions to the synthetics anyone else dealing with this shortage? im so afraid my hair is going to fall out without my medication.:confused0033:


Same here. I am bordering on the hysterical over this. There are thousands and thousands of us who have been left in the lurch.

I was very very sick on Synthroid and Levoxyl. Very sick. Wah!

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Nosbunny (Jan 21, 2010)

I read as i did research we can get it out of the country but i dont know thats scary, and this is even scarier


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Nosbunny said:


> I read as i did research we can get it out of the country but i dont know thats scary, and this is even scarier


That's the thing. What are we "really" getting? Bovine w/ Mad Cow disease? Chicken thyroids mixed in?? Too scary is right.


----------



## Nosbunny (Jan 21, 2010)

I didn't hear that where did you hear that?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Nosbunny said:


> Anyone else dealing with the problem of the lack of armour thyroid medicine? ive even searched for nature- throid and westroid and called the manufactuerer and they are saying its out everywhere? with none for up to 3 months what else can be used? i had extreme reactions to the synthetics anyone else dealing with this shortage? im so afraid my hair is going to fall out without my medication.:confused0033:


I know; this is terrible. I am using Cytomel and I hope it is temporary. Not sure what is going to happen w/o my Armour. It won't be purty, that is for sure!


----------



## Nosbunny (Jan 21, 2010)

Compound pharmacys guys!! i got mine thank god above i got minearty0006::jumping0047:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Nosbunny said:


> I didn't hear that where did you hear that?


One site said in their disclaimer, "Porcine and other thyroid as available" That is exactly what it said.

Another site makes it clear that it is bovine thyroid.

I always read the more information and disclaimers.

One lady ordered ERFA from Canada and her order came from Australia. She is really upset and afraid to take it. I would be too. This was on another forum.

I am mad at the FDA for what they did to Forest Pharmaceuticals and RLC Pharmaceuticals but over all, the main mission is to protect us. (Or at least I hope so but I sometimes wonder about that also.)


----------



## Nosbunny (Jan 21, 2010)

porcine its the main compound before they add in the fillers,the natural thyroid drugs that are made from desiccated porcine thyroid -- derived from pigs -- including Armour Thyroid and Nature-Throid. what i did was call my pharmacy and i asked if there was any news yet and he got really sarcastic with me when i utterly refused his idea of going on synth i said look i am allergic to synthroid i cannot go on it and he sarcasticaly said try a compound pharmacy.. and so i looked all over and found one in a neighboring city. i called them up told them my delima they said that only compound pharmacys are able to get the main engredient to armour ect. so i asked if he could make my prescription exactly as my dr says, he said yes, i called my dr and had her fax in the prescription and i picked it up this morning,it comes as another name but its the same. just in time as i was getting extremly sick without my medicine. so my advice is to call around. the product they give you is pure without any fillers or bad by products that cause reactions, just the pure form of what we need to live it costs a little bit more but hey its worth it


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Nosbunny said:


> porcine its the main compound before they add in the fillers,the natural thyroid drugs that are made from desiccated porcine thyroid -- derived from pigs -- including Armour Thyroid and Nature-Throid. what i did was call my pharmacy and i asked if there was any news yet and he got really sarcastic with me when i utterly refused his idea of going on synth i said look i am allergic to synthroid i cannot go on it and he sarcasticaly said try a compound pharmacy.. and so i looked all over and found one in a neighboring city. i called them up told them my delima they said that only compound pharmacys are able to get the main engredient to armour ect. so i asked if he could make my prescription exactly as my dr says, he said yes, i called my dr and had her fax in the prescription and i picked it up this morning,it comes as another name but its the same. just in time as i was getting extremly sick without my medicine. so my advice is to call around. the product they give you is pure without any fillers or bad by products that cause reactions, just the pure form of what we need to live it costs a little bit more but hey its worth it


Thank you so much for your very helpful information. I myself have located a compounding pharmacy just in case the cytomel gives me fits. But...........I still have some Armour. I take 2 grains a day and 5 mcg. of Cytomel. When the Armour runs out, that will be a totally different story.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Nosbunny said:


> porcine its the main compound before they add in the fillers,the natural thyroid drugs that are made from desiccated porcine thyroid -- derived from pigs -- including Armour Thyroid and Nature-Throid. what i did was call my pharmacy and i asked if there was any news yet and he got really sarcastic with me when i utterly refused his idea of going on synth i said look i am allergic to synthroid i cannot go on it and he sarcasticaly said try a compound pharmacy.. and so i looked all over and found one in a neighboring city. i called them up told them my delima they said that only compound pharmacys are able to get the main engredient to armour ect. so i asked if he could make my prescription exactly as my dr says, he said yes, i called my dr and had her fax in the prescription and i picked it up this morning,it comes as another name but its the same. just in time as i was getting extremly sick without my medicine. so my advice is to call around. the product they give you is pure without any fillers or bad by products that cause reactions, just the pure form of what we need to live it costs a little bit more but hey its worth it


By the way, let us know how you do on your compounded thyroid.


----------



## Nosbunny (Jan 21, 2010)

Your welcome I think it is a crime that this is happening to so many of us, we need this medication desperatly, and no one seems to even care.. another thing you might want to research is iodine and thyroid illnesses ive found out quite a bit so far. that our food because of the way its so mass produced is basicaly becoming not as nutrient as it used to be(overfarming the soil and not puting anything back into it and pestacides) and alot of thyroid conditions can be made better and in some cases even reversed by simply checking and treating your iodine level even goiters can be shrunk in size with the right treatments.It makes sense why so many once normal people are coming down with this illness in mass.I talked to a friend of mine about it as i just started a potassium iodine treatment and started to feel so much more alive ive had less pain as well and alot of my symptoms were getting better. so i told her about it and she has been trying it for 3 days now, and told me how much better she feels too. its somethig to look into id say. have a great day


----------



## Nosbunny (Jan 21, 2010)

Andros said:


> By the way, let us know how you do on your compounded thyroid.


I most certainly will andros.Right now i am waiting for my levels to go back up, being without my medication wich was 2, 60 mg tabs and 1, 15 mg tab daily had its effects on me, at day 6 i was feeling really really bad, shaky with heart palpitations and my temp was low. I felt 40% better after taking my medication 45 min later , dont know how much was caused by the stress of not having the medication and the voyage of finding an answer:sick0026:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Nosbunny said:


> I most certainly will andros.Right now i am waiting for my levels to go back up, being without my medication wich was 2, 60 mg tabs and 1, 15 mg tab daily had its effects on me, at day 6 i was feeling really really bad, shaky with heart palpitations and my temp was low. I felt 40% better after taking my medication 45 min later , dont know how much was caused by the stress of not having the medication and the voyage of finding an answer:sick0026:


You are right about the stress. For the first time in practically my whole adult life, I was feeling tip top. I am stressed beyond belief and yes, I know I am not the only one. This is a mess to the max.


----------



## Nosbunny (Jan 21, 2010)

Happy to report I am doing so much better on the compound, im alert, no brain fog, good sleeping pattern im actually sleeping through the night not waking up every couple of hours like usual. no ill effects at all I seem to be doing better on the compound then I actually did on the armour, but then I did better on westroid then armour too.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Nosbunny said:


> Happy to report I am doing so much better on the compound, im alert, no brain fog, good sleeping pattern im actually sleeping through the night not waking up every couple of hours like usual. no ill effects at all I seem to be doing better on the compound then I actually did on the armour, but then I did better on westroid then armour too.


Thank God; I am so so glad to hear that you are doing well. Is your compounding pharmacy using olive oil or a filler?

I hear through a reliable grapevine (the lady is a scientist for a phamaceutical co.) that Armour is making a comeback, albeit a slow one. Of course, whatever hits the market is immediately scoffed up. Wah.

But, you know the FDA made them change the fillers. It will have the exact same 38 mcg. of T3 and 9 mcg. of T3 per grain, however. Same for RLC Pharmaceuticals.


----------



## Nosbunny (Jan 21, 2010)

No fillers whatsoever, pure medicine and much needed medicine i might add, i think i am going to wait for westroid to come back i felt better on it then armour even.or stay on this i feel pretty good


----------



## soladeo (Jan 5, 2010)

Forrest Pharm is starting to distribute 60 mg capsules, but it's still hard to find. My home delivery service says they "think" they have it :confused0033:, but I'm going the compounding route. It's more expensive, but not by that much. I've not tried synthetic, and I don't want too. I also like the idea that my T3 and T4 can be tweaked individually.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Nosbunny said:


> No fillers whatsoever, pure medicine and much needed medicine i might add, i think i am going to wait for westroid to come back i felt better on it then armour even.or stay on this i feel pretty good


If you feel good on what you are on, it probably is a good idea to ride the horse until it drops. Consistancy is "very" important when it comes thyroxine replacement.

I will recon on what I may or may not do depending on whether Armour hits the market hard and fast. I can't do the on again, off again thing.


----------

